# How set wallpaper without cropping?



## tryceo (Jan 3, 2012)

I made some wallpapers (1440x1280) for my Gnexus, but when I put them on my phone, I had to use gallery to apply them as my wallpaper, which forced me to crop them. I was wondering if there is a folder where I can put the wallpapers in, so that I can just selected them from the wallpaper app, without cropping.


----------



## Droid_Junky (Jun 9, 2011)

An app called QuickPic from the market is the only way I have found.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Droid_Junky said:


> An app called QuickPic from the market is the only way I have found.


Just downloaded this app and you still have to crop it.


----------



## datsyuk (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah sometimes I find a nice wallpaper maybe even too small to stretch I use no wallpaper scrolling though and it would be nice if we didn't have to crop it. Been trying to do this myself


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Try wallpaper wizardrii and use the set exact option. Just found out about this app. Works if the wallpaper is the right size.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Wallpaper Switch from the market resizes pretty good, been using it since my d1.


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

also wondering this, too. checking out suggested apps in this thread now


----------



## lthelwpn (Jul 15, 2011)

Flickie Wallpapers HD does NOT make you crop the picture it just sets it as is. Dont know if this is what your looking for, hope it helps.


----------

